# Millennium or Mystery Wood



## Aaandyyy (8 Jul 2020)

I'm setting up a 5x3x2 planted tank and have bought a couple of large pieces of Millennium wood. However, I have been warned that this is potentially a big problem and will wipe out any livestock.
Despite searching for days I have only come across one story of this happening and that was with a piece that wasn't soaked at all, fish were put in the next day.
I'm fortunate in that I won't need this for livestock immediately but I am concerned and very interested in this wood. Could that person have just been unfortunate and there were maybe some pesticides on his piece of wood? Surely if this was a problem with the wood then searches would reveal posts on all sorts of forums and groups ringing alarm bells?
Does anybody know for sure what this wood or root system is from? A respected friend believes it to be a vine but none of the suppliers are able to get any information for me.
The piece I have is soaking and has released a lot of tannins in the three days it has been submerged. I did notice after changing the water today that there is also a gelatinous substance being released that slowed the water drain flow when the plug was pulled. Could that be a resin of some sort? I've tested the water twice and the results have shown nothing alarming although chemicals are unlikely to show on the standard pH/KH/GH/NH3/NO2/NO3 tests.
The wood is extremely dense and sunk immediately, definitely don't need any rocks to hold this stuff down.
Any ideas? Any thoughts? Any suggestions? When the second piece arrives in a little while I can post more pictures of the roots or trunk or any other angle if there's something specific that may help someone identify it? Depending how much trunk is there I could cut a cross section.
Thank you


----------



## Aaandyyy (8 Jul 2020)




----------



## Aaandyyy (8 Jul 2020)




----------



## sparkyweasel (8 Jul 2020)

Aaandyyy said:


> Despite searching for days I have only come across one story of this happening and that was with a piece that wasn't soaked at all, fish were put in the next day.


Sounds like user error. 
Riverwood Aquatics, for example, recommend soaking for eight weeks.
https://riverwoodaquatics.co.uk/millenium-wood-xl2-1865-p.asp


----------



## Aaandyyy (9 Jul 2020)

sparkyweasel said:


> Sounds like user error.



Agree just wondered if anyone had heard any other stories, I was told it was quite common but wonder if it is just one of those "I heard ..." type rumours blowing it out of proportion. I'm still going ahead though!


----------



## CichlidDave (12 Mar 2021)

How did you get on with this wood? I am very interested in using it but concerned that no one seems to know what it actually is.


----------



## Aaandyyy (3 Jul 2021)

CichlidDave said:


> How did you get on with this wood? I am very interested in using it but concerned that no one seems to know what it actually is.


So sorry I haven't responded, only just seen your comment. I did have problems, losing some fish for no apparent reason and in the end decided it has to be something to do with this wood. I soaked it for 6 weeks or more then put it in the tank with no livestock to allow the plants to get established for another 4 weeks. Livestock was added, some from other tanks and some that I imported so it is possible the problems were brought in with the imported fish although I have done this many times and always quarantine, worm and bacteria treat first. I lost a number of fish over the next couple of months, often with few symptoms other than lethargy and the appearance of just fading away despite eating. Things did eventually settle down thankfully. I still have absolutely no idea what the reason is, toxins in the wood itself or something that is sprayed nearby maybe but really wish I knew. Would I get it again? The answer is yes because it is quite stunning, but it would need to be on sale and not something I wanted yet so I could put it in a water butt somewhere and forget about it.


----------

